# OT - Q could be traded...again



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I saw this on another board. Man I really feel bad for him.


LINK





> Isiah Thomas is looking to move Quentin Richardson, Larry Brown's biggest supporter in the locker room. He did his best work this past season as Brown's top perimeter defender. But it won't be easy to move him, since more than a few GMs stil believe Richardson was merely a product of Phoenix's system.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This could be good for Q. I'd like to see him get a fresh start somewhere. 

Too bad he doesn't have such a big contract. Otherwise I wouldn't mind seeing him back here.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Watched a few knicks games, and Q was the only one that played D.This rumor makes perfect sense since Thomas doesnt like perimeter defenders on his team.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Q played D, but lost his touch on offence. Wheres he gonna be traded?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

This is good for Q, not bad. Knicks are not a fit for him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Q played D, but lost his touch on offence. Wheres he gonna be traded?



Denver maybe? I don't know, just throwing out a team haha.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Wait... Q was playing defense?

...

Where the hell did he learn to play defense!? He sure couldn't do it when he was on the Suns... It caused me physical pain to watch Bruce Bowen take him off the dribble and score at the bucket.

In other news, Q leaving New York and going to an offensive team would be the best thing that could happen for him. I imagine that they actually would like him in Denver, they need a good shooter.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Wait... Q was playing defense?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Seems like the sarcasm in my post wasnt noticed...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Seems like the sarcasm in my post wasnt noticed...



twice today that's happened. not good.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> twice today that's happened. not good.


I suck at sarcasm.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> I suck at sarcasm.



I think people suck at picking it up sometimes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He should've never left Phoenix. Hopefully he can get out of NY though.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I think people suck at picking it up sometimes.


This one is easy. Mebury is not selfish. Easy enough?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> This one is easy. Mebury is not selfish. Easy enough?



and few people would go and tell you how he avgs 8 assists a game in his career haha. 

but yes, yes it is easy.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> and few people would go and tell you how he avgs 8 assists a game in his career haha.
> 
> but yes, yes it is easy.


Kobe isnt the best scorer in the league!


Ok now im just bored.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Marbury career apg: 8.1
Jordan career apg: 5.3

Marbury better team player than Jordan.

Discuss.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Marbury career apg: 8.1
> Jordan career apg: 5.3
> 
> Marbury better team player than Jordan.
> ...


:rotf:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY off topic

but prolly one of the sickest moves you'll ever see

canadian destroyer

edit: 

Ok, that one was weak compared to this one and yes, I'm bored.


<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ov1rNg0wsIg"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ov1rNg0wsIg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd just like to note that I noted the sarcasm, just felt that I'd like to add the the discussion in a meaningful way.


----------

